# Fluval LED Lighting



## Douglas Mason (31 Jul 2019)

Hi,

I've just bought a Fluval Roma 200l LED tank and cabinet.

I had to go for something like this to get back into fish keeping as my wife detests open tanks.

I can always leave the top part of the lid off.

Anyway this tank comes with a 12.5w LED, is this enough for me to keep a planted tank or do I need to buy something stronger.

The tank came with a filter that it going to be replaced for external filter so I'd rather change everything that needs changing before setting up.

Doug


----------



## micheljq (1 Aug 2019)

Hello, surely not, just good for anubias plants i think.

2 - 3 Grobeam 600 or a Fluval Plant 3.0, they have some water resistance, and can resist being installed in a damped moist like below a top.

Michel.


----------



## alto (2 Aug 2019)

It’s hard to understand what Fluval is doing with the Roma series lighting - compare with light specifications from the Flex series, which I’d consider relatively low light - in contrast, the Fluval Spec 19 will easily support HC, UG etc carpets (assuming sufficient CO2 etc)

https://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/flex/
(Scroll down to comparisons table)

I understand that Fluval is offering a competitively priced AIO aquarium BUT then stay away from the promise of a thriving planted aquarium  ... after all by the time one upgrades to a canister filter and suitable plant lighting, this kit is now in a different budget category 

As mentioned above, confirm suitability with light unit manufacturers - not only moisture but also heat dissipation


----------



## Douglas Mason (2 Aug 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

It looks like the filter and light will be going and new ones purchased, I may keep the light in case I want some additional lighting at some point.

Doug


----------



## alto (2 Aug 2019)

Definitely keep the stock light - if you’re going with a frosted film backing or none, I’d be inclined to try and set it up as behind the tank lighting (for evening viewing)


----------



## Douglas Mason (13 Aug 2019)

Hi,

Just an update,  I went and bought the Fluval Plant 3.0 and I've kept the light that came with the tank in case I want some additional lighting.

Doug


----------

